# Signing Day



## Bernie Sanders

Thought I'd start a thread for all the kids who signed their Letter of Intent today.
Congrats!

I'll start with my baby girl, who will be playing D-2 soccer at Holy Names University in Oakland, and majoring in some kind of biology thing.
Im so proud of her. (All 5'1"-105 lbs)


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thought I'd start a thread for all the kids who signed their Letter of Intent today.
> Congrats!
> 
> I'll start with my baby girl, who will be playing D-2 soccer at Holy Names University in Oakland, and majoring in some kind of biology thing.
> Im so proud of her. (All 5'1"-105 lbs)


Congrats to your DD!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thought I'd start a thread for all the kids who signed their Letter of Intent today.
> Congrats!
> 
> I'll start with my baby girl, who will be playing D-2 soccer at Holy Names University in Oakland, and majoring in some kind of biology thing.
> Im so proud of her. (All 5'1"-105 lbs)


Congrats!!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thought I'd start a thread for all the kids who signed their Letter of Intent today.
> Congrats!
> 
> I'll start with my baby girl, who will be playing D-2 soccer at Holy Names University in Oakland, and majoring in some kind of biology thing.
> Im so proud of her. (All 5'1"-105 lbs)


Congrats Bernie! See you on the coast this fall.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

I've got two. My DD is signed to play at Pepperdine in the fall and my son signed with the University of Montana as a juco transfer to play football for the Griz.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> I've got two. My DD is signed to play at Pepperdine in the fall and my son signed with the University of Montana as a juco transfer to play football for the Griz.


Look forward to seeing you this season, amigo.
Congrats on both.


----------



## espola

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thought I'd start a thread for all the kids who signed their Letter of Intent today.
> Congrats!
> 
> I'll start with my baby girl, who will be playing D-2 soccer at Holy Names University in Oakland, and majoring in some kind of biology thing.
> Im so proud of her. (All 5'1"-105 lbs)


I only saw her play for half a game, but from what I saw she was the best ball handler on her team. (Or should that be footler?)


----------



## CaliKlines

Congratulations Bernie and Speed x2!! Keep'em healthy and happy!


----------



## The Driver

Big Ups to all the mom's  and dad's on signing dad. 

To those who did not get down its just day 2. Keep your family shape. Do not stress. 

Once again Big Ups


----------



## outside!

Congrats to all the signers and parents.


----------



## gkrent

My girl signed her NLI with Pepp yesterday too!  Love the next two years of incoming!  See you on the sideline, Bernie and Speed


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> My girl signed her NLI with Pepp yesterday too!  Love the next two years of incoming!  See you on the sideline, Bernie and Speed


Big Ups


----------



## The Driver

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thought I'd start a thread for all the kids who signed their Letter of Intent today.
> Congrats!
> 
> I'll start with my baby girl, who will be playing D-2 soccer at Holy Names University in Oakland, and majoring in some kind of biology thing.
> Im so proud of her. (All 5'1"-105 lbs)


Big Ups


----------



## socalkdg

Congrats to all the proud parents.   Mine is 11 and still has a way to go.   Anyone that gets the chance to watch their kids play all the way through college are truly blessed.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

socalkdg said:


> Congrats to all the proud parents.   Mine is 11 and still has a way to go.   Anyone that gets the chance to watch their kids play all the way through college are truly blessed.


Its also nice to see all the time, money and effort pay off at the end.
Good luck to you and your 11 yr old, and enjoy the time you spend stuck in the car with your kids to practice and games.
Those memories are gold. More than the games themselves.


----------



## CopaMundial

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its also nice to see all the time, money and effort pay off at the end.
> Good luck to you and your 11 yr old, and enjoy the time you spend stuck in the car with your kids to practice and games.
> Those memories are gold. More than the games themselves.


Mine is heading into that recruiting phase and feels like time is speeding up. I get what you say about the time spent, because now I look at things so different. I want to capture it all and then I look at my little and know how fast it all goes. Congrats to all your wonderful young athletes. It's not an easy road, no matter what people might think. Kudos to them and to you. Many best wishes for collegiate success, on and off the pitch.


----------



## Mystery Train

Wow, this forum might become the Pepperdine Parents' Forum!  Congrats to all.


----------



## GKDAD

It's been a long journey and now on to the next chapter......My DD is headed to the Big 10 and signed her NLI to play for the University of Michigan.     Looking forward to visits and watching games in the Big House!   Will definitely miss the car rides and conversations.    But very proud of her!


----------



## CaliKlines

GKDAD said:


> It's been a long journey and now on to the next chapter......My DD is headed to the Big 10 and signed her NLI to play for the University of Michigan.     Looking forward to visits and watching games in the Big House!   Will definitely miss the car rides and conversations.    But very proud of her!


Congratulations and Go Big Blue! Ann Arbor is one of the greatest college towns. Much success to her athletically and academically!


----------



## mirage

Congrats but having lived in Ann Arbor, it is one the worst place I've ever lived.  I was high school age when we lived there for a year.  Of course if you're from MI, probably have a very different experience....


----------



## espola

mirage said:


> Congrats but having lived in Ann Arbor, it is one the worst place I've ever lived.  I was high school age when we lived there for a year.  Of course if you're from MI, probably have a very different experience....


Went to Detroit area once in winter on business.  Trucks parked behind the hotel ran their motors all night so they would start in the morning.  During the 2-hour meeting next day, a water bottle froze in the rental car.  

You'll love it.


----------



## GKDAD

espola said:


> Went to Detroit area once in winter on business.  Trucks parked behind the hotel ran their motors all night so they would start in the morning.  During the 2-hour meeting next day, a water bottle froze in the rental car.
> 
> You'll love it.


Yep....it's definitely COLD in winter.    Will no doubt be investing in new wardrobe.   But she could have stayed in California, and she visited East Coast, South and Texas schools and really feel in love with Michigan.  Coaching Staff and Big House.    They have amazing indoor facilities for use when temps. drop.    Top 20 academic school, great support for student athletes and a coaching staff we all loved.    She's excited.    Our family is excited and will stock up on winter clothing.     They have #6 ranked recruiting class for 2017.     Can't emphasize enough the importance of on campus visits (we made multiple trips).    Go Blue!


----------



## clueless parent

Assume an athlete verbally commits during sophomore year.  Should the family be concerned if the athlete has not received a NLI by national signing day?  Is it common practice for the athlete to sign a blank paper on signing day?


----------



## GKDAD

socalkdg said:


> Congrats to all the proud parents.   Mine is 11 and still has a way to go.   Anyone that gets the chance to watch their kids play all the way through college are truly blessed.


Haven't read or posted on forum for a long time, but this was a big week with the signings.    Although I still remember fondly those U11 days......in fact met a lot of parents on the Forum back when we were all playing at that level.    It sounds like such a cliche.....but it's real....time flies and you should enjoy every minute, you never know where the journey will take you and your DD.     My DD hasn't left yet and I'm already missing the good old days.         But it's great to see the girls we grew up with continuing their journey in college.     Very proud of all of the girls!   Wishing the best to all of you who still have the opportunity to spend quality drive time with your daughters.    I think that's as good as it gets!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

clueless parent said:


> Assume an athlete verbally commits during sophomore year.  Should the family be concerned if the athlete has not received a NLI by national signing day?  Is it common practice for the athlete to sign a blank paper on signing day?


Are you or more importantly your daughter, or son in contact with the coach?


----------



## clueless parent

Bernie Sanders said:


> Are you or more importantly your daughter, or son in contact with the coach?


Bernie Sanders,
This situation involves a friend's child.  The new coach (yes,a change since verbal commitment) says this is standard.  Seems odd - but I am just a friend of the parents.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

clueless parent said:


> Bernie Sanders,
> This situation involves a friend's child.  The new coach (yes,a change since verbal commitment) says this is standard.  Seems odd - but I am just a friend of the parents.


I dont know, but if there is any question, I would make contact with the coach to clarify things.
Just common sense.


----------



## espola

clueless parent said:


> Assume an athlete verbally commits during sophomore year.  Should the family be concerned if the athlete has not received a NLI by national signing day?  Is it common practice for the athlete to sign a blank paper on signing day?


Did the coach ask the signed, otherwise blank, paper be faxed back to him that day?


----------



## NoGoal

clueless parent said:


> Bernie Sanders,
> This situation involves a friend's child.  The new coach (yes,a change since verbal commitment) says this is standard.  Seems odd - but I am just a friend of the parents.


I could be wrong, but was the player offered an athletic scholarship?  If not, I believe a player isn't required to sign a National Letter of Intent.


----------



## clueless parent

NoGoal said:


> I could be wrong, but was the player offered an athletic scholarship?  If not, I believe a player isn't required to sign a National Letter of Intent.


No goal,
Yes the athlete was offered specific dollar amounts during her sophomore year at a D1 school.  The coach says this is normal to still be working on the NLI.  It seems odd to me.  Who knows.  Do most kids have written offers on signing day?


----------



## clueless parent

espola said:


> Did the coach ask the signed, otherwise blank, paper be faxed back to him that day?


Espola, what do you think?

I am posting because I am concerned about this athlete, who is a 17-year old student who commuted to a school in good faith at age 15.

No - the coach did not ask her to fax back a signature on a blank sheet.  I am posting about a fine young person.  Anyone who has constructive ideas, please share.  This situation is not funny.  It involves a decent person.


----------



## LadiesMan217

clueless parent said:


> Espola, what do you think?
> 
> I am posting because I am concerned about this athlete, who is a 17-year old student who commuted to a school in good faith at age 15.
> 
> No - the coach did not ask her to fax back a signature on a blank sheet.  I am posting about a fine young person.  Anyone who has constructive ideas, please share.  This situation is not funny.  It involves a decent person.


It happens a lot more than people know; but, is rare if the coach really wants the player - they want the NLI signed on that first day possible since there is nothing stopping the player from accepting another offer.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> I could be wrong, but was the player offered an athletic scholarship?  If not, I believe a player isn't required to sign a National Letter of Intent.


No one is required to sign the NLI, and even those who sign can back out later.  Of course, if you really want that offer to be completed...


----------



## clueless parent

LadiesMan217 said:


> It happens a lot more than people know; but, is rare if the coach really wants the player - they want the NLI signed on that first day possible since there is nothing stopping the player from accepting another offer.


Thank you Ladiesman217.

I wonder about the new coach.  Time will tell.


----------



## clueless parent

espola said:


> No one is required to sign the NLI, and even those who sign can back out later.  Of course, if you really want that offer to be completed...


Espola,
I am struggling to understand your post.  Over time, I have grown to respect your honest and generous posts.  

Your most recent post was at best useless, and at worst making fun of 
I would appreciate insight from anyone who has traveled this path.


----------



## espola

clueless parent said:


> Espola, what do you think?
> 
> I am posting because I am concerned about this athlete, who is a 17-year old student who commuted to a school in good faith at age 15.
> 
> No - the coach did not ask her to fax back a signature on a blank sheet.  I am posting about a fine young person.  Anyone who has constructive ideas, please share.  This situation is not funny.  It involves a decent person.


The coach and/or college is at fault for not providing the proper paperwork.  Don't take shortcuts on this - insist that things be done right.


----------



## LadiesMan217

clueless parent said:


> Thank you Ladiesman217.
> 
> I wonder about the new coach.  Time will tell.


All is probably OK. The school can have a major PR issue if they did not follow through.


----------



## clueless parent

espola said:


> The coach and/or college is at fault for not providing the proper paperwork.  Don't take shortcuts on this - insist that things be done right.


Thank you Espola.  You are a good man.  Thank you!


----------



## LadiesMan217

clueless parent said:


> Thank you Espola.  You are a good man.  Thank you!


Just remember National Signing Day is the first day the scholarships can be officially offered and accepted - again, not uncommon to sign blank paper for the media. Although you can back out of a true NLI, you cannot sign another NLI until the next NLI cycle (1 year) and cannot play for another team without full consent from the team holding the original NLI. Might want to check out NLI ORG website for more information..


----------



## LadiesMan217

http://www.nationalletter.org


----------



## clueless parent

LadiesMan217 said:


> Just remember National Signing Day is the first day the scholarships can be officially offered and accepted - again, not uncommon to sign blank paper for the media. Although you can back out of a true NLI, you cannot sign another NLI until the next NLI cycle (1 year) and cannot play for another team without full consent from the team holding the original NLI. Might want to check out NLI ORG website for more information..


Thank you LadiesMan217
I will encourage my friend to do more research.  Just seems odd that the NLI did not arrive.  I think the athlete made her official visitv(unsure the proper lingo) within the last two months.

Many thanks for sharing insight.


----------



## CaliKlines

clueless parent said:


> Thank you LadiesMan217
> I will encourage my friend to do more research.  Just seems odd that the NLI did not arrive.  I think the athlete made her official visitv(unsure the proper lingo) within the last two months.
> 
> Many thanks for sharing insight.


Was the new coach in place during the official visit? If so, what was the discussion? Non-commital, or excited to get the player involved? The addition of a new coach would make me leery if the document did not show up, unless the coach continued to make positive, reinforcing comments. If the coach continues with positive comments and the document still doesn't show up or is different than the original offer, then that coach is a real jag.


----------



## clueless parent

Caliklines,
Good questions.  Thank you.  I must be circumspect, as any decisionsto share information remain with the athlete and family.

The new coach was installed during the official visit, which the athlete attended without parents.  It is hard to extract details from a teen, in general.  Unsure if a 17-year old on her official visit is able to pick up nuances before the day of signing the letter that never arrived.  She was instructed to pretend to sign - and the letter would be coming.  It has still not arrived.  

I am curious if this is a regular occurrence for athletes that verbally commit in 10th grade.


----------



## NoGoal

clueless parent said:


> Caliklines,
> Good questions.  Thank you.  I must be circumspect, as any decisionsto share information remain with the athlete and family.
> 
> The new coach was installed during the official visit, which the athlete attended without parents.  It is hard to extract details from a teen, in general.  Unsure if a 17-year old on her official visit is able to pick up nuances before the day of signing the letter that never arrived.  She was instructed to pretend to sign - and the letter would be coming.  It has still not arrived.
> 
> I am curious if this is a regular occurrence for athletes that verbally commit in 10th grade.


Can't speak for others, but I know my DD got her NLOI  5 days before signing.  I know of a player that got hers the day of signing and international student who is working on her student visa and signing later.  So it all depends on the college coach.  IMO, if they really wanted the player you would think they would want the player to sign ASAP to lock her up.

I'm curious did univeristy already announce their class of 2017 on their twitter or website?


----------



## espola

clueless parent said:


> Caliklines,
> Good questions.  Thank you.  I must be circumspect, as any decisionsto share information remain with the athlete and family.
> 
> The new coach was installed during the official visit, which the athlete attended without parents.  It is hard to extract details from a teen, in general.  Unsure if a 17-year old on her official visit is able to pick up nuances before the day of signing the letter that never arrived.  She was instructed to pretend to sign - and the letter would be coming.  It has still not arrived.
> 
> I am curious if this is a regular occurrence for athletes that verbally commit in 10th grade.


Never heard of it before in any sport.


----------

